# AHH! Stressful Saturday...anyone else have a story like this?



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

ok...so i've just realized that this saturday is going to be crazy. its the only open house for this college i want to go to in nyc(which is stressful by itself), then its my mom and grandpa's birthday dinner lunch thing that my uncle is flying in from brazil for(lots of pressure since i get a stomach ache everytime i try to eat in front of my grandparents...bc they dont understand that if i eat a bunch of food at one time, i'll be in the bathroom the rest of the night), meanwhile, its the homecoming dance day ### school and since im in student council..im expected to set up, work the coat room/refreshment stand,and clean up(but i can get out of that mostly..i think), and then on top of that, its my friend's birthday party, but not just a birthday party...its a sleepover...oh joy..more time for me to spend there trying not to stink up her bathroom with all of her freaky, nosey,abnoxious friends and parents watching my every move!!!!!! ive hated sleepovers since b4 i got ibs, but now i REALLY hate them, and she just doesn't get it why i dont want to spend the night, and this is not the kind of kid you explain ibs to.so i dont know how it'll all turn out...but i thought it'd be funny to share. anyone else ever have this kind of day happen?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's my plan if I were you. (As long as these don't conflict time wise) Go to the dinner but don't eat a lot at your grandparents. Just say that you are feeling ill. (Thats not lying!) Then go to the dance.... and the party*. If you don't feel like going to the party to sleep over then just tell her you can't you have somethign to study for or something to do. Then, call to the college and see if you can shadow a student some day instead, if you can't make it to the open house!


----------

